# Green River, SART car break ins



## Slorigami7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Heads up, Santa Ana River Trail users.
Today my wife and I parked our car off of Green River road to ride the SART to PCH. We had a great ride, But upon returning to the car, We found it had been broken into and ransacked. The Corona police came out to take a report, And the officer told us that this parking area is a regular hotbed of break ins. Be careful when leaving your car there, There's some scumbag working the area. Ride safe !


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

"The Corona police came out to take a report, And the officer told us that this parking area is a regular hotbed of break ins." 

You would think they would install cameras knowing of the frequency of break ins. Instead I am seeing more and more cameras in residential areas where nothing happens. 

Be safe out there.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Park a little farther up green river near the Jack in the Box, probably a lot safer.


----------



## bombertodd (Jan 23, 2012)

It's been a hot bed for years. I know a few different people that have been burglarized. It's a further trip (72 miles to beach and back) but JensonUSA bike shop allows people to use their parking lot when out riding.


----------



## Slorigami7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Clay L said:


> Park a little farther up green river near the Jack in the Box, probably a lot safer.


Thanx for the tip. I also received an E-Mail from Justin at Jenson's letting us know that it's ok to park in their lot in front of their store...Cool people !


----------

